# Anyone down for helping me make a comic?



## sappy (Nov 6, 2010)

Because im new to this whole fur thing and because my art is mainly abstract, i thought maybe someone would like to be of assistance in helping make a comic. Now i dont really have an idea or an style of art yet, but i thought maybe i would ask to see if anyone wanted to join in. oh and possibly some random fur art on the side


----------



## kemosabe (Nov 7, 2010)

What jobs particularly are you looking to fill?


----------



## sappy (Nov 7, 2010)

well, any really. I just think it would be nice to start something up ya know


----------



## Smelge (Nov 8, 2010)

You are doing this wrong.

If you are looking to start a comic, you can't just say "yeah, I want to do a comic, anyone interested?". You have to pitch an idea to get people interested. If you can't be bothered to come up with a concept or story, or even if you have, but you can't be arsed to actually present your idea to people, why should they make the effort to respond? You are the one looking for help, so you should be doing the first move, rather than being passive and making potential artists come to you.

A plot summary may help, add in themes, ideas, how long you want it to run for. Format: 3-panel gag strip, one-shot comics, gull page sequential. Style. Cartoony, realism, anime, etc.

Give more information than just "a comic".


----------



## kemosabe (Nov 8, 2010)

That was my next question.  I'm a writer, so if you already have a story, I'm pretty useless.  Most of my stories are romantic, sad, violent, or some combination.  All have pornographic elements, but no sexual violence or non-con.  I'm not obsessed with realism but I do have a thing about detail.  Does that help, sappy?


----------



## Whipblade (Nov 9, 2010)

Hrm same boat you are in Sappy. Except I got the story line that is honestly 3 years long. Finally got it together enough to put it into something more than abstract writing. My only prob is... I dislike my art. Even my recent stuff. 

Except without anything to offer. I just can't ask anyone to help other than my sister who's in school until June. -_-

I understand your pain trying to scratch the itch of wanting to start something. I got some great advice from a cartoon network buddy to help steer me into what direction. 

Comics are a hard market to get into. 'Furry' Comics are a smaller nitch so not everything will even fly. Just be prepared if you do manage to get it together and going... you may fail.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 10, 2010)

Whipblade said:


> 'Furry' Comics are a smaller nitch so not everything will even fly.


 
You really shouldn't look at it that way. Just because a comic has anthropomorphic animals doesn't mean it's "furry". You can have a comic with anthro characters and still appeal to an audience that is not furry.

And it's "niche".


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm another writer who would like to do something along these lines (well, I'd want to do an adult graphic novel) but even though I can do some art, I'm just not interested in attempting the rather complicated drawing needed for a graphic novel.  This has been a pretty typical problem for comic collaborations I've seen: unless you take a minimal art approach (like reusing the same art for a talking heads comic strip, or using photos of posed toys, or using stick figures) no comic gets made due to lack of artists.


----------

